

Since its Ban, The Pirate Bay has Jumped 100,000 Places in the UK Rankings - mathieuh
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-ban-rockets-pirate-party-website-into-the-big-time-120518/

======
coopertin
Is going to take a long while to sink that ship, no matter how much the
governments try to make an example of it.

